# OT: SINE crashing in vsl vep7



## iMovieShout (Jan 7, 2022)

Just wondering if anyone is experiencing issues with OT's SINE Player (latest version v1.0.8), crashing in VEP7, when multiple SINE instances are loaded ?

I'm building an OT template using 2 VEP7 servers (running on Dell Servers which run well and are very stable and reliable). Every time I try loading up more than 4 SINE instances with OT ARK articulations, VEP7 crashes. Doesn't matter which ARK articulations I'm loading, VEP7 always crashes despite only using about 12% of available memory.

I've logged this with VSL, yesterday.

I'd appreciate any ideas or solutions to this please.
Many thanks


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jan 7, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> Just wondering if anyone is experiencing issues with OT's SINE Player (latest version v1.0.8), crashing in VEP7, when multiple SINE instances are loaded ?
> 
> I'm building an OT template using 2 VEP7 servers (running on Dell Servers which run well and are very stable and reliable). Every time I try loading up more than 4 SINE instances with OT ARK articulations, VEP7 crashes. Doesn't matter which ARK articulations I'm loading, VEP7 always crashes despite only using about 12% of available memory.
> 
> ...


I had this problem. Two things helped me: upgrading to 1.0.8, which you have done, and leaving out all articulations that use tempo mapping. I have the whole of the Mains, BSS, and BFC loaded into a VEP template, and mostly, it is holding. But there is clearly still a lot of instability.


----------



## iMovieShout (Jan 7, 2022)

Seems the folk at OT need to do a lot more testing. I really don't understand how a vendor can release or even sell a 'professional' library when it is still unstable. Its just not fit for purpose like this.

I now seem to be getting more crashes when loading ARK5 articulations in to multiple SINE players than with any of the other ARK libraries.
Such a shame compared to the reliability of VSL Synchron and NI Kontakt.

Lets hope it can be sorted very son, as I was hoping to use SINE and ARK5 for a couple of projects. 

@Ben @OrchestralTools any further thoughts here?


----------



## kepler (Jan 7, 2022)

jpb007.uk said:


> Seems the folk at OT need to do a lot more testing. I really don't understand how a vendor can release or even sell a 'professional' library when it is still unstable. Its just not fit for purpose like this.
> 
> I now seem to be getting more crashes when loading ARK5 articulations in to multiple SINE players than with any of the other ARK libraries.
> Such a shame compared to the reliability of VSL Synchron and NI Kontakt.
> ...


Just started building some OT Berlin Woodwinds into my VEP7 template, and I only get two instances of SINE before VEP crashes on me. This is my first time trying to use any OT stuff. Never had any crashes loading a zillion instances of Kontakt, but two instances of SINE...well, I hope they sort this out soon.


----------



## Jerry Growl (Jan 8, 2022)

I have had problems with Sine Player while downloading at the same time. It's something you quickly overlook when getting to work, but a download cue in Sine Player while working could be a problem.

I've noticed quickly things were far more stable with an empty download cue when working. In my case it was Cubase Pro 11 that crashed on startup everytime because of Sine Player. Now I only download overnight when needed.

It makes sense not to download hundreds of Gigabytes while working on large projects...

Hope this helps


----------

